# vivarium and snakes for sale



## tami (Mar 19, 2009)

i have 2 corn snakes and a king snake for sale at £30 each or if you want all three and a double vivarium to keep them all in with all the bits you can have the lot for £130.00 genuine reason for sale son is leaving home and i'm not going to look after them. all under 2 years old and have been told they are female.essex area


----------



## ashleerenz (May 18, 2009)

hi
what kind of corns are they and what sexes?
also do you have any pictures
thanks ashlee


----------

